# Receipts - Italian healthcare clinic



## LittleWing2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello all, 

I really appreciate the knowledge of many on here and so I hope I can ask a question. 

I underwent four separate surgeries with an Italian doctor working in a private healthcare clinic in Italy. I'm from abroad and since I don't have a bank account with an Italian bank, I paid the doctor in cash (I did pay the regular/full fees of course, including surgery fees and facility fees). I saw the doctor while I was worried about my concerns and so I didn't dare to be too critical.

However, after the surgeries the doctor gave me a handwritten note that stated that I had paid him X euro's. However: on several occasions this handwritten note listed an amount that was far less than what I had in fact paid him. After the third surgery I didn't receive a handwritten note or anything that proved I had paid him anything. When I asked the doctor for it when I saw him for the fourth surgery he added the amount I paid for the third surgery to the handwritten "receipt" of that fourth surgery. He also gave me the handwritten note for the second surgery at the same time more than six months after that surgery (upon my request as I again hadn't received any proof of payment) this time also listing the wrong surgery date and the wrong amount. The private clinic that he works for in addition only gave me a printed out receipt of two surgeries (saying they didn't have any receipt in their system of the other two surgeries). Again: the amount listed on those receipts is not even half of what I paid (and it is also the incorrect amount if I add up the amount the surgeon wrote on the handwritten notes). Frankly: it seems like a mess and looking at those notes it is impossible to see what I in fact paid.

All in all, I'm worried. Not in the least since I ran into other more serious issues with this surgeon. I have asked the doctor and the clinic why I receive such "receipts" but their response is dismissive. They make me feel as if I am rude for asking, telling me they won't help me anymore. I'm not sure what to think anymore and don't dare to ask any further. But could anyone please explain how this works and if it is normal to receive such receipts in an Italian clinic? Thank you very much! I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## Rydenverona (Oct 18, 2017)

No. You should have recevied real Numbered invoices on the clinic's letterhead paper with all sums specified and vat added. However I fear that it's no too late to fix unless you want to go through the hassle of going to the police. If this is to claim back on insurance then I'd first consult a lawyer before doing anything else.....


----------



## LittleWing2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you so much for your input! Can I ask why you advise me to first consult with a lawyer before doing anything else? As I have tried to move the clinic to give me proper receipts and my experience thereafter has been pretty dreadful. I'm still very upset and worried by how I was treated. 
I have by now spoken to an attorney but I'm not sure if it was not smart to try to move the clinic first myself to send me proper receipts, as you suggested, and why? Thank you so much again!


----------



## Rydenverona (Oct 18, 2017)

Just to make sure everything is done right..... And the lawyer might have the best knowledge on how to proceed.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

LittleWing2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I really appreciate the knowledge of many on here and so I hope I can ask a question.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Unfortunately Italy is very much a country where most things are done 'under the table'. This goes from buying tomatoes right up to major surgery, car repairs etc. 9/10 it is down to tax avoidance but 1/10 could be a more sinister situation such as questions over the doctors qualifications etc.

A few key points to remember:

1/ You are not rude for asking! In fact it is your legal right to demand invoices for payments you have made. They won't want to for tax avoidance reasons and this will be why the amounts shown are less than what you probably paid.

2/ Your health is more important than the money! Do not stress yourself out over this, treat the money you have paid as lost and money you were willing to hand over to get the surgeries done. If you can get some back through legal roads or other means in the future then great but the Italian legal system is not known for being fast.. (just or in any way helpful... and your lawyer will probably pull the same financial tricks as the doctor has!)

3/ If in doubt, don't pay out! Do not pay a single cent more if you are unhappy with the financial terms. You can also refuse to pay any more until you have full and correct invoices. If you continue to need medical assistance try other clinics or go to your local hospital and ask for a recommendation for a clinic.

4/ Get legal advice.

Regards

Kenzo.


----------

